# Adventure Time



## DarkAura (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't believe there's a club about Adventure Time yet, so, here's one now!

Discuss about Adventure Time, anything about it that you find funny, silly, touching, dark, or even bad about it, post it here!


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 28, 2013)

+join

I love adventure time!


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 28, 2013)

It's so dark. Lemongrab is deeply disturbing and makes me feel uncomfortable, which is great. Also I love LSP.


----------



## sovram (Feb 28, 2013)

There is nothing bad about Adventure Time.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 1, 2013)

Count me in



> You really smell like dog buns





> You only love me for my lumps


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 1, 2013)

So, who liked the episode "Dad's Dungeon"? Personally, 



Spoiler: just in case you don't want to be spoiled



I loved the ending where their dad's holomessage gave Finn the confidence he needed to stop the monster. I think it went something like this:

"Finn, if you're watching this prerecorded holomessage, then it means that you've defeated the monster. I'm proud of you Finn. You're going to do great things in this world. I love you son."

...and then it became awesome when Jake started making that message into a rap song while Finn was slaying the monster.




Oh, and what about "I Remember You"? I cried at the end of it.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 5, 2013)

DarkAura said:


> So, who liked the episode "Dad's Dungeon"? Personally,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually love any episode with Joshua in it, because he always has the funniest dialogue (e.g. Memories of Boom Boom Mountain).

How does everyone like the whole Cake and Fionna universe? Do you think they'll make it real? or if it's always gonna be Ice King fanfic? I really loved Marshall Lee (because unf, Donald Glover) and I think it was really interesting because it was actually Marceline telling the story... so does that make Marshall Lee a self-insert for Marceline? :o


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 5, 2013)

I liked the Marshall Lee episode a) because it allowed me to discover that I have _a thing_ for bright/saturated plaid and b) I thought it was very interesting that Marshall's behavior is strictly how Marceline seems to act when she wants to put emphasis on her DEMONHOOD an
d VAMPIRE QUEEN-ness.



Spoiler: probably not that bad of a spoiler but



I dunno how I feel about it myself but what do you guys think about the whole Princess Bubblegum = Ice King's Girlfriend thing?


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 6, 2013)

C-can I join? Adventure Time is so rad. Best cartoon I've seen in a while.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 7, 2013)

I have not seen the entire series, but from the episodes I've seen I like it.
I like Marceline, LSP and Bubblegum the most.


----------



## MewtwoInfinity (Mar 30, 2013)

I kinda like Marceline and Simon's (Ice King) story better than Finn and Jake's. That new episode was awesome. I read the comics too and they are pretty good. They are actually similar to the show unlike many comics based off of shows.


----------

